# Ropump



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Bought the Ropump couple months ago because I saw a couple of you guys carry them on your trucks. I try it first just to see if it will deliver. Out of 15 or more attempts zero results. Am I missing the learning curve?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Call me a sceptic but I don't see a need for either a Ropump or Kinetic Water Ram...


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Much like the air ram, not an everyday tool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I use it mostly on lavatory, bar and utility sinks, as well as bath tubs. Key is if there is an overflow to plug it off. Here is a list of basic steps.

For sinks:

Plug any and all overflows
Fill sink with water
First make a seal with the Ro-Pump on the drain with the handle all the way down
Pull up sharply on the handle to generate a suction
Pull up Ro-Pump and check for debris
If drain is still plugged and you got black sludge, Tilt the Ro-Pump slightly not have a seal but keep the cup under water
pull up handle slowly to fill tube of Ro-Pump with water
Make a seal with the cup over the drain and quickly force the handle down **May need extra hand to keep plug in overflow**
If the above fails, with the handle all the way down Pull the handle up and quickly push back down in a pumping motion several times.

For a bathtub it is similar to what you did above:

plug overflows(small wet hand towel stuffed tightly down the overflow pipe works best)
Fill tub with a few inches of water
With handle down make a seal with the cup over the drain
Quickly pull up the handle once the handle reaches the top quickly pull the Ro-Pump away towards the back of the tub to catch any debris
After pulled away quickly make a seal again with handle all the way down and then quickly pull up (repeat this several times it will retrieve bottle caps and other large debris)
After you got back as much debris as possible, then proceed to make a seal with handle down
Pull up and push down the handle quickly to pump the water back and fourth

I hope this helps. It takes some practice. I say it works about 90% of the time for me. I even used it on plugged 4" floor drains. This is when only the floor drain is plugged not backing up due to a toilet or sink being ran. I use the water closet rubber and push it into the floor drain and use the pumping action to clear the trap.

It really shines on shower and tub drains pulling out those stubborn bottle caps.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I built my own and only used as a plunger for toilets. Here's version 1.0 in action


----------



## dragit (Jan 16, 2015)

gear junkie said:


> I built my own and only used as a plunger for toilets. Here's version 1.0 in action


Nice! I Would be interested to see how that thing is put together lol.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I can see that Ropump being very useful for removing shampoo caps and other debris like SewerRatz stated.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> I can see that Ropump being very useful for removing shampoo caps and other debris like SewerRatz stated.


I like the shop vac for that.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> I like the shop vac for that.



I can see that working as well


----------



## dragit (Jan 16, 2015)

gear junkie said:


> Drain Pro said:
> 
> 
> > I can see that Ropump being very useful for removing shampoo caps and other debris like SewerRatz stated.
> ...


My favorite tool lol. Is what I would do without a wet/dry


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> I like the shop vac for that.


Zackly...
Gadgets are nice...
But cripes sake...
They better do something I can't already do with something else...

All I've got is a van...
I don't want to run service in an 18 wheeler...


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Zackly...
> Gadgets are nice...
> But cripes sake...
> They better do something I can't already do with something else...
> ...


That's why i don't carry a big shop vac all the time, or have more items. Space is a premium.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

The Ro-Pump by Rothenberger is really known as a force pump. Allan J Coleman has been manufacturing their own version of a force pump since the early 1900's and still make today. So this type of tool been around a bit longer than a wet vac. and takes up a lot less space than a wet vac.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> So this type of tool been around a bit longer than a wet vac. and takes up a lot less space than a wet vac.


Right! But a wet vac has other uses and I would still be carrying one because I need one...


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

In the 30 years I been doing this work I needed a wet vac about a dozen times. So I keep a good one at the shop and load it up for those jobs that it is needed on.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I use my wet vac all the time. Absolute necessity on my truck. Had to vac out a shower drain today. Found it completely full of lead. Sabotage no doubt. 

As far as the Vac is concerned, you're always better off removing whatever debris you can prior to snaking. Mud in leader lines, rust in vents. A shop Vac is crucial. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I use my 20$ HD bucket vac a lot. Vac out water lines after cutting, remove the water from a toilet tank and bowl. Remove water from a full sink-or hair clogs in a tub drain.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Lets see wet vac...

Vacuumed out 2 housetraps today...

Vacuumed out a toilet tank with that blue glop in it that wouldn't flush...
Cleaned the ports out it flushes again...

Vacuumed out a kitchen sink full of draino so I could pop the trap off and clean the line...

I'm sure I'll use it tomorrow as well...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I have a little 1.5 gal shop vac I use when removing toilets, removing h2o from supply lines for soldering, dust control when I'm cutting and MacGyvering stuff.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

For water closets, I plunge out as much as I can, then use a old towel to soak out the rest from the tank and bowl. For copper lines I need to solder, I use a poly/pex 3/8 supply line. Just stick it down the pipe, cover the end and pull out and repeat till I have enough water away from the joint I am soldering. Water on the floor? I have clean old towels I soak up the water, ring it out, and repeat. The floor is nice and dry.

For clogged drains, like a bathtub, I use my Ro-Pump. These items take up a lot less room than a wet vac. I tried to keep one on the truck, ones powerful enough to suck out bottle caps, take up to much space, and the small ones end up breaking after a few months of regular use. 

Its funny how this thread devolved into bashing others for not using the tools you prefer to use. Everyone has their preferred tool, just like drain machines, some like sectionals, some like drums, others like jetters, heck I know some old timers that prefer flat hand rod tapes. 

If someone wants to use a Ro-Pump more power to them, same goes for those that prefer wet vacs.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> Its funny how this thread devolved into bashing others for not using the tools you prefer to use. Everyone has their preferred tool.


Zackly!

Just as one has to realize a good many of us simply can't carry the entire inventory of AJ Coleman on our service truck. In addition we have long drive times between calls to pick up additional equipment. We have to go loaded for bear to every call, and be ready to go from one to another to make a profit.

Quite frankly I don't have room for another glorified plunger to save my day or 16 drain machines. I get my work done with a General 3' drop head closet auger, a k-3800, a k-7500, and a shop vac. They cover the full range of equipment that I need. I never tuck my tail and run from a drain call.

I'm not bashing you for your choice, but are you overly defensive in defending the redundency of what works for you when the redundency is pointed out?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I cover a very large service area, and stopping at the shop for tools, parts or anything else is not an option. From the shop to point A is 45 miles, from point A to point B can be anywhere from 10 miles to 75 miles.. and so on.

I like having sectionals, and drum machines on my truck, also like having smaller tools like the Ro-Pump and kinetic water ram in place of a wet vac. Yes I drive an oversized Sprinter, but everything I have on here is the same equipment I had in my 98 Chevy 2500 van. I also carry a lead furnace, pot, 50lbs of lead oakum, and lead tools. Also carry 1/2 and 3/4" black pipe with plenty of fittings, 1/4" to 1" copper with fittings, two B-tanks.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Finally the Ropump came through in the clinch. I was rodding a slow draining tub with 3/8 cable couldn't get very far into the line. So for the hundredth time I run to the van and get other weapons. Put it to work, next thing I saw was the swirl we all look for meaning job well done. 
Then over to the lav. Pump, pump, swirl,swirl. One more completed job and I will have made my money back. I think I will continue to grab it maybe more so on slow draining lines.


----------

